# Blasc Upload Fehlerhaft



## bockert (15. April 2008)

Hallo

Auf meiner Buffedseite werden im Profil meine Bankfächer,mein Inventar und mein Goldbestand angezeigt (online) obwohl dies in der software ausgeschalten wurde. Allerdings nicht von allen meiner Chars.

Bitte korrigiert das mal, muss ja nicht jeder wissen das mein Pala und Hexer arm dran sind. 

mfg


----------



## surtic (15. April 2008)

jop hab das selber problem, sachen werden immer noch angezeigt/geupdatet obwohl sie abgeschaltet sind


----------



## Gimlimeister (16. April 2008)

wenigstens wird bei euch was upgedatet, bei mir geht gar nix oder nur ab und zu son mist ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2008)

Gimlimeister schrieb:


> wenigstens wird bei euch was upgedatet, bei mir geht gar nix oder nur ab und zu son mist ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die paar Charaktere die ich mir angeschaut haben, wurden doch aktualisiert. Hast du den manuellen Upload genutzt?


----------



## Kelan (16. April 2008)

Bei mir gibt's auch das Problem, dass immer noch Daten hochgeladen bzw. nicht ausgeblendet werden, die ich schon längst im Client rausgenommen habe.

Edit: Es sieht so aus, als ob mittlerweile immer die angelegte Ausrüstung hochgeladen wird, selbst wenn man den Haken bei "Ausrüstung" nicht setzt.


----------



## Kelan (20. April 2008)

*schieb*


----------



## Thurraz (20. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die paar Charaktere die ich mir angeschaut haben, wurden doch aktualisiert. Hast du den manuellen Upload genutzt?



auch bei mir spinnts beim upload..
ich hab jedoch per taskmanager blasc abgeschossen und neu gestartet (ich weis ist nicht die feine art, aber anders das error gespamme zu lösen geht da leider nicht)

dann nach dem start hab ichs per kontexmenü halt normal von hand geuppt was dann ging... 
(nein ich mein NICHT den manuellen upload per buffed site)


----------



## Kelan (23. April 2008)

Vielleicht hat ZAM ja auch eine Idee zu weiteren Problemen, die in diesem Thread geschildert wurden.


----------



## Kelan (4. Mai 2008)

*schieb*


----------



## Flavia_Nina (5. Mai 2008)

..... bei mir wird beim verlassen von WoW immer ein weißer Balken angezeigt, da wo sonst immer der Fortschritt des Charakterdaten upload stand. Aktualisiert wird mein Profil nicht mehr, auch nicht beim manuellen Upload.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoguayX (5. Mai 2008)

Si, hab das selbe Problem wie mein Vorposter. Es wird nicht mehr automatisch geupdated.


----------



## eNeRgY90 (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe den Buffed Client seit gestern wieder installiert und beim Upload der Charakterdaten kommt das Programm in eine Endlosschleife. Es sucht nach den Dateien, startet dann den Upload und zeigt letztendlich einen "unbekannten Fehler" an. Das wiederholt sich so lange, bis mal über den Taskmanager die BLASC.exe beendet.


----------



## Taschendieb (6. Mai 2008)

Schau mal hier, eNeRgY90
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38606


----------



## Flavia_Nina (6. Mai 2008)

hab ich gemacht - hat nichts an der Problematik geändert^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miramac (7. Mai 2008)

Taschendieb schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, eNeRgY90
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38606



bei mir hat das geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: @Flavia_Nina deine Fehlermeldung unterscheidet sich von dem hier beschriebenen Fehler (unendlich erfolglose Versuche). Ich würde mal versuchen Blasc neu zu installieren...


----------



## eNeRgY90 (8. Mai 2008)

Taschendieb schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, eNeRgY90
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38606




Ja TOP danke, das hat geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelan (14. Mai 2008)

So, die restlichen Probleme sollten doch auch irgendwie lösbar sein.

Oder zumindest eine Info wäre nett, wenn das buffed-Team die nicht beheben kann...


----------



## gOOvER (15. Mai 2008)

Ich denke die restlichen, bzw Deine Probleme werden auch irgendwann gefixed.


----------



## Kelan (15. Mai 2008)

Hat nur nicht den Anschein, wenn der Thread von den Verantwortlichen nicht mehr beachtet wird. Ich denke zumindest eine Antwort auf eine Supportanfrage könnte ich doch erwarten, oder?


----------



## Ocian (15. Mai 2008)

Und was soll da drin stehen?

*Uns ist das Problem bekannt und wir kümmern uns schon darum*

*g*


----------



## Kelan (16. Mai 2008)

Bevor da gar keine Info kommt, ja. Etwas Nichtssagendes ist mir lieber als richtiges Nichts. *g*


----------



## Ballonede (26. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,

habe Blasc auch schon eine weile - vor einem Monat ist es abgestürzt und will nicht mehr.

Eine Neuistallation habe ich x-mal versucht, nach ausführen der Installationsdatei kommt der übliche Ablauf, Dateien werden geladen und installiert - dauert ca. 15 min..

Anschließend kommt die Aufforderung zum beenden der Installation und das wars dann.

Beim Aufruf des Konfigurationmenüs (Symbol auf dem Desktop) erscheint die Fehlermeldung - Blasc.exe nicht gefunden.

Beim Versuch es zu deinstallieren das selbe, .... Datei ist nicht vorhanden.

Arbeite mit Vista HP 32 bit, aber auch auf einen kpl. neuen System mit Vista HP 64 bit habe ich das gleiche Ergebniss.

Die Hinweise auf _http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38606 _ helfen mir auch nicht weiter.

Führe die Installationsdatei als Administrator aus, es ändert sich nichts.

An Vista kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, arbeite seit 1,5 Jahren damit und auch schon lange mit Blasc!

Kann mir jemand helfen - mein Profil ist nun schon "Ur-alt".

Danke Gruß Ballo


----------



## Vadarassar (26. Mai 2008)

bei mir gibts das Problem, das mein Fraktionsruf bei meinen Charakteren nicht oder viel zu spät aktualisiert wird. In meinem letzten Update bin ich angeblich "respektvoll" geworden, obwohl ich bei besagten Fraktionen schon lange ehrfürchtig bin.

Wird der Fraktionsruf evtl. falsch ausgelesen? Oder wie kann ich das eventuell manuell beeinflussen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Mai 2008)

entweder geht der upload nicht mehr richtig, oder euer parser für die files kommt nicht mehr hinterher.

mein upload gestern fürh (ca. 11.30 Uhr) wurde als autoblog heute um 6:55 Uhr eingetragen.

Wann ist mit dem aktualisierten Bosskills zu rechnen, die ich gestern abend gegen 23 Uhr geuploaded habe?

Ich weiß, dass es eine Menge Daten sind, die ihr täglich verarbeiten müsst, aber die files dürften für euch doch eigentlich kein Problem sein.

Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass es wieder besser wird.


----------



## Agrimor (26. Mai 2008)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> entweder geht der upload nicht mehr richtig, oder euer parser für die files kommt nicht mehr hinterher.
> 
> mein upload gestern fürh (ca. 11.30 Uhr) wurde als autoblog heute um 6:55 Uhr eingetragen.
> 
> ...




Bei mir hängts auch schon wieder. 

- Veraltete Mitteilungen über Rufänderungen
- Veraltetes Equip
- Bosskills nicht gezählt

Fehlermeldungen gibts keine, allerdings wird BLASC jedesmal neu "aktualisiert", wenn ich auf "Neue Blasc Version suchen" klicke. Vor dem letzten Update geschah das nur, wenn es auch wirklich eine neue Version gab. Ist das ein Bug oder ein Feature?


----------



## Isilrond (27. Mai 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Fehlermeldungen gibts keine, allerdings wird BLASC jedesmal neu "aktualisiert", wenn ich auf "Neue Blasc Version suchen" klicke. Vor dem letzten Update geschah das nur, wenn es auch wirklich eine neue Version gab. Ist das ein Bug oder ein Feature?



Genau das selbe Problem hab ich auch!


----------



## Szunzu (27. Mai 2008)

bei mir aktualisiert er auch nix....und wenn ich im Blasc meine logindaten prüfe mit denen ich mich grad auf www.buffed.de angemeldet habe sagt er falsche nutzungsdaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (27. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht wärs mal hilfreich wenn jemand offizielles sagen könnte, wie lange die Aktualisierung im Moment dauert.


----------

